# “Quality” of Lyft pax as opposed to Uber pax



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

Been driving for Lyft and Uber for almost 3 years. Does anyone else notice a difference in Lyft pax as opposed to Uber pax? A great percentage of my Lyft passengers are suspicious of the route I am taking (which of course is the GPS route); they use my car as a bedroom and /or diningroom and/or garbage can; and are ALWAYS late to leave their pickup spot!! I’m so tired of ignorant dumbass Lyft passengers! I’m sticking strictly to Uber.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Most people I know take both Lyft and Uber, they go with whichever gets them there cheaper or faster.

I do agree that the Lyft Line pax is always backseat navigating which is sometimes irksome. I don't like the constantly giving me directions that are exactly the same as my navigation. Liners trying to change directions. But that is line.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I ask them to look the Waze app on their phone and will do whichever one looks better. I find it’s an anxiety eliminator for the pax.

Backseat drivers are just that. Water off a ducks back. And often times the longer route there for more money


----------



## BenDrivin (Sep 21, 2017)

Lyft accepts debit card payment, Uber does not.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

shirleyujest said:


> Lyft passengers use my car as a diningroom


^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Lyft customers are far worse than Uber customers about eating in the car. I have had more than one of them come out of an address with a plate of food. This is one reason why I always pull up to an address with doors locked. I see the Lyft customer with his plate of food and I pull away from the address and cancel. I will send an e-Mail to *Gr*yft at my convenience to explain that I cancelled because they wanted to eat in the car and I would not allow that. I find that Lyft customers will sneak-an-eat n the car far more frequently than Uber customers. That gets an automatic one star and I add the commment "DO NOT eat in the Lyft car", which the customer actually sees.

Lyft customers do tend to tip me more than do Uber. Fewer of them spend the trip yakking on the telephone or with their head buried in their electronic toy. More of them do have animals that shed, though. At least they will tip for that, tip promptly and tip well. I will hold off ending the trip until I have gotten out my Dustbuster® and vacuumed. By the time that I have finished with that, I can check to see if the customer has rated and tipped. With one exception, a tip always has appeared. The one time that it did not appear, the customer got his one star and a nasty note that specified that his downrating was for failing to tip when transporting a shedding animal. He never did tip.

Uber customers do not eat as much as Lyft customers do. They do tip less frequently, though. They spend more time yakking on a telephone or with their noses buried in their electronic toys, though.

Overall, it all comes out in the wash; they are about the same in the end.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Lyft customers are far worse than Uber customers about eating in the car. I have had more than one of them come out of an address with a plate of food. This is one reason why I always pull up to an address with doors locked. I see the Lyft customer with his plate of food and I pull away from the address and cancel. I will send an e-Mail to *Gr*yft at my convenience to explain that I cancelled because they wanted to eat in the car and I would not allow that. I find that Lyft customers will sneak-an-eat n the car far more frequently than Uber customers. That gets an automatic one star and I add the commment "DO NOT eat in the Lyft car", *which the customer actually sees.*
> 
> ...


Are you sure the customer sees that? I always believed the comments are just for Lyft.

With the new rating system you get 24 hours to rate. I like that. I had a pax that was taking a reasonably short trip, about 10 minutes, 4 miles, and asked if I could stop at a 7 eleven, and I have no issue with that, it's a short stop and her birthday, but she said, I will tip you more than I was going to if you do. That was not necessary and there was no tip when I finished up that night. But in the morning she added a $5 tip to a $5 ride. I was glad I had decided to sleep on whether I was going to down rate her.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Jennyma said:


> Are you sure the customer sees that?
> 
> With the new rating system you get 24 hours to rate.


As *Gr*yft shows me both negative and positive customer comments, I assume that it shows the customers mine. In addition, when you downrate, the application asks "What could Kirsten have done better?" or words similar. You need not fill in that section, but it is there.

I was not aware that a driver now had twenty-four hours to rate a *Gr*yft customer. I like that, as well. I wish that *Scr*uber would do the same. Sometimes sleeping on the downrating allows time for the customer to make it up to you.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Lyft customers...as one person it recently...seem 'Economically Challenged'.

They tend to be crappier riders, needier riders and very demanding. Surprisingly, my rating on Uber is 4.96...but somehow on Lyft it is only a 4.81...and I offer the same amenities on both platforms.....hmmmmm, seems odd....


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> As *Gr*yft shows me both negative and positive customer comments, I assume that it shows the customers mine. In addition, when you downrate, the application asks "What could Kirsten have done better?" or words similar. You need not fill in that section, but it is there.
> 
> I was not aware that a driver now had twenty-four hours to rate a *Gr*yft customer. I like that, as well. I wish that *Scr*uber would do the same. Sometimes sleeping on the downrating allows time for the customer to make it up to you.


Pax doesn't see it. I novels in that space for Lyft. They encourage me to use it when explaining your side of an expected bad ride.

I have sent comments like line pax Was drunk and constantly asking me to make illegal turns or I cancelled two 11 year old girls trip, etc.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

All equally suck in the world that is rideshare.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

There’s no diff.

Some are cool, some suck.

No use wasting energy analyzing the possible minute differences.

That’s like saying Lyft treats their drivers better.


----------



## Jesses (Oct 30, 2017)

BenDrivin said:


> Lyft accepts debit card payment, Uber does not.


They both accept debit cards and even many prepaid cards.

I enjoy Rideshare. If I didn't, I wouldn't do it. I'm surprised at how many people on this forum complain about it or the riders. Why would you continue doing it if you didn't like it?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Jesses said:


> They both accept debit cards and even many prepaid cards.
> 
> I enjoy Rideshare. If I didn't, I wouldn't do it. I'm surprised at how many people on this forum complain about it or the riders. Why would you continue doing it if you didn't like it?


I get to sit on my duff and not be in a cube.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Ditto


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

There is no " Quality" at BOTTOM FEEDER PRICES !


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Lyft customers are far worse than Uber customers about eating in the car. I have had more than one of them come out of an address with a plate of food. This is one reason why I always pull up to an address with doors locked. I see the Lyft customer with his plate of food and I pull away from the address and cancel. I will send an e-Mail to *Gr*yft at my convenience to explain that I cancelled because they wanted to eat in the car and I would not allow that. I find that Lyft customers will sneak-an-eat n the car far more frequently than Uber customers. That gets an automatic one star and I add the commment "DO NOT eat in the Lyft car", which the customer actually sees.
> 
> ...


Same cheap disgusting classless cheap shameless frugal entitled bastards we have created


----------



## Chocotac (Jul 26, 2017)

I find that Uber is more likely to be your average run of the mill pax, and Lyft is more likely to be on either extreme. I've received my best tips on the Lyft platform and also been threatened with assault on the Lyft platform. On the one hand they get the liberal riders that believe the "better for the driver" PR, on the other they accept prepaid cards.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

In my market, it seems to me that Lyft riders tend to be more "working class" types. They more often are wearing a uniform, and often seem to me living on the financial edge. Uber often are more affluent types, using rideshare not as a necessity, but because they can afford to. I can almost guarantee a 5am ping on Uber is a ride to the airport, on Lyft it's some guy/gal going to work at a low paying job.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Also Known As a = UBER REJECT



Merc7186 said:


> Lyft customers...as one person it recently...seem 'Economically Challenged'.
> 
> They tend to be crappier riders, needier riders and very demanding. Surprisingly, my rating on Uber is 4.96...but somehow on Lyft it is only a 4.81...and I offer the same amenities on both platforms.....hmmmmm, seems odd....


UBER REJECTS


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

The primary difference I see in my market is there just aren't many Lyft pax! 

Almost all of my Lyft pax are local people. I get very few Lyft business or tourist pax, with the exception of college kids during spring break.

I don't find Lyft pax any more entitled than Uber pax, but I do see big differences between generations. My most problematic group (I drive 80% daytime) are the 25-40 group, with college kids a distant second.

The other thing I'm seeing recently is all of the medical transport requests I'm getting are Lyft. Those are a pain in the ass, and could be a liability issue for most drivers -- so I'm becoming much more selective in accepting those.

I had two Lyft medical ride requests yesterday. One was a lovely elderly COPD patient with oxygen and a wheelchair. She took extra time and care, but she was fine.

The other was just across the street from where I was doing an Uber dropoff. When the doctor's office guy saw me stop at the shopping center across the street, he immediately called me. He wanted to know what I was doing, and I told him dropping off my current rider and I would be right there.

"Why are you dropping off a rider? I requested you specifically, and you should come here right now!" he said. OK, click...buzz...cancel.

The fun thing about that one was that I had initially let the request expire because I was in an Uber ride. But Lyft sent me the "You're the only driver nearby" message and it was right across the street, so I took it. Hopefully, the ass had to wait 20 minutes for the next-closest Lyft.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

I get almost exclusively potheads with Lyft. I have no idea why. Can't think of the last time someone reeked of reefer when I'm driving Uber.
EDITED TO ADD: Not EVERY pax is a pothead. lol Just that if one is going to be a pothead and call rideshare, it seems to be Lyft. *shrugs*

Though to be fair, that's the worst I can say about my Lyft pax. Uber pax, while weed-aroma free, tend to be more entitled and demanding, always more people than I can take (using X when they should use XL), goofy drunk, constant stop requests, etc etc. Lyft pax are generally more pleasant and frankly straight forward to the point I can count up the bad experiences I've had with Lyft pax on one hand with fingers left over. Ah and Lyft pax are more likely to tip, either in app or with actual cash in hand.

I've seen posts like these and I've been hesitant to reply because how bad folks say Lyft pax are is my experience with _Uber_ pax. I don't know if I'm in the minority or if it's the area (state of North Carolina) or what. But I've had so many bad experiences with Uber that when its surging hard, I mean bright red, 2.9x (haven't seen a 4x since New Year's), I seriously weigh the cost I _could_ make (assuming no bs from Uber happens) against dealing with an idiot pax, something I never do when Lyft is surging (primetiming? I'm gonna make that stick). Even with New Year's, I was so nervous I'd get an idiot pax the whole time and then voila it was out of towners who tipped well. I still did Lyft the rest of the night my luck is never that consistent with Uber.

Interesting note about vomit: It only happened once with a Lyft pax, and the turnaround time for the cleanup fee was damn near an hour, MAYBE an hour and a half. Uber? 1 throw up, 1 diarrhea stain (yes you read that right), 8 hour turn around each.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

For the most part people are seeing what they imagine.

But, I've heard gift cards can be used to sign up for lyft and it's easier to do, so that would definitely lower rider quality.


----------



## lilqwen (Jan 21, 2018)

I've been driving both for around 3 1/2 years, and I refuse to drive uber anymore. The pax I get with uber are so demanding, rude, and inconsiderate. The pax I get with lyft are so different. Their always calm, friendly and tip well. 

I have stories for days about the abuse I've suffered from uber pax, including being groped and grabbed, being propositioned with money for sex, being taken on a crime spree and more. It was so traumatic I took a break from driving for about 6 months. I much prefer lyft over uber pax any day


----------

